What are some good computer tricks that are not commonly known? - bugloss
======
pavlee
I heard there is a cheat code in spider solitaire

------
thedevindevops
YMMV

Shift + R-click

Ctrl + {left/right directional key}

Shift + Delete & Shift + Insert

